# Really?



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

I need to vent. I like to look at CL and Ebay, just to see all the different dogs and animals. It pisses me off to read, this is a good dog, doesn't bite, is potty trained, fixed, loves people, but we have to find them a home because we are having a kid.  Really? Dogs are great for a kid to grow up with. You aren't even going to try?  How would they like to be replaced? What is wrong with people? Do they not know because of them giving up on them, more than likely it will end up in the pound and be put to sleep?  The other thing that just makes me boil, is when people look at their dogs/cats as money. Oh lets make a young dog, more then likely a pup itself, have litter after litter. Do you know where your poor pups will end up? They will be bounced around, and eventually end up in the pound. Sorry, one more. To the people that give up their dog because it's old. Way to go. You gave a dog a good home for 9 years, and now that he is old, you want a puppy. Well he ends up in the pound, and his last memories are of a concrete floor, a lot of noise, and then a cold table and a needle. More than likely you won't even think about that because all you want is a puppy. Oh how people make me so sick. Sorry for the rant, I just get so upset.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish more people had common sense and thought like you. There would be fewer animals without homes. 

It seems that only rarely are people validated with giving up an animal. I know people who've lived on the most meager rations (peanut butter and pasta only) so they could afford to feed their dog/cat/whatever. It'd be like abandoning a child because you are having another child, unthinkable! 

Funny story though, my parents got their first dog as a married couple in preparation for having children. They figured if they could do well as dog parents with Ole Kelly dog then they'd be ready to be parents to a child. And she was the best darn dog to my sister and I, I really do miss her. She'd let us cuddle and do anything to her, she'd bring us her toys to share, and was an endless fount of love. Good memories.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I wish more people had common sense and thought like you. There would be fewer animals without homes.
> 
> It seems that only rarely are people validated with giving up an animal. I know people who've lived on the most meager rations (peanut butter and pasta only) so they could afford to feed their dog/cat/whatever. It'd be like abandoning a child because you are having another child, unthinkable!
> 
> Funny story though, my parents got their first dog as a married couple in preparation for having children. They figured if they could do well as dog parents with Ole Kelly dog then they'd be ready to be parents to a child. And she was the best darn dog to my sister and I, I really do miss her. She'd let us cuddle and do anything to her, she'd bring us her toys to share, and was an endless fount of love. Good memories.


I was really worried about posting this, so thank you. I didn't want to upset anyone. 

I know of homeless people that take better care of their dogs. They make sure that their dog eats before they ever get to. I have told some heartless people it would be like giving up their child, and they laughed and said it's nothing the same.  

Your parent's were very smart for thinking that way. I have had dogs all my life. From pup to having to be put down because of cancer or not being able to eat anymore. I am making sure that my kids are getting to have the same memories. I can only hope that I am passing on the same feelings to my kids. So that way, we can have a family line of people who keep their pets. 

Thanks for sharing your great story.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 5, 2012)

Almost 15 years ago we adopted an 8 week old puppy from a rescue organization.  He's part German Shepherd and part ?????.  He's black with long hair (black dogs are often considered 'bad' and unadoptable) and weighs about 80 lbs.  

He has helped raise our 8 kids and many foster children...  he has greeted us every single day with complete adoring love and devotion.  

For his size... he's an old dog.  He still acts like a puppy when he's helping with the farm chores but he chooses to lay on his bed more often this winter...     Just the 'knowing' that he may not live through another year puts me into tears.    I sit with him and try not to cry because he's happy and gets concerned if I'm not.  Our family has loved him and we cannot think about him not being here with us.    I would love to have another 15 years with him -- I don't want to lose him; he is one of our family.

There is no more intense love and devotion than is given by a dog to his people.

Just saying...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. That is great! I know what you mean about having a hard time knowing that he is getting older. We adopted Jude 9 years ago from a pound. He was almost a year when we bought him. So he is 10 this, but he will be 11 this year. He is showing his signs of getting old.  I hope that you don't have to go through any tough times with any time soon. Do you have a picture? If you want to share. This is Jude





This is Bear. We didn't adopt him. He was a Christmas present from my hubby and cousin. He is 6 soon to be 7.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I need to vent. I like to look at CL and Ebay, just to see all the different dogs and animals. It pisses me off to read, this is a good dog, doesn't bite, is potty trained, fixed, loves people, but we have to find them a home because we are having a kid.  Really? Dogs are great for a kid to grow up with. You aren't even going to try?  How would they like to be replaced? What is wrong with people? Do they not know because of them giving up on them, more than likely it will end up in the pound and be put to sleep?  The other thing that just makes me boil, is when people look at their dogs/cats as money. Oh lets make a young dog, more then likely a pup itself, have litter after litter. Do you know where your poor pups will end up? They will be bounced around, and eventually end up in the pound. Sorry, one more. To the people that give up their dog because it's old. Way to go. You gave a dog a good home for 9 years, and now that he is old, you want a puppy. Well he ends up in the pound, and his last memories are of a concrete floor, a lot of noise, and then a cold table and a needle. More than likely you won't even think about that because all you want is a puppy. Oh how people make me so sick. Sorry for the rant, I just get so upset.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!! You said that perfectly and more people need to think before they get an animal so things like this never have to happen!

Oh, and most of these people that give up their dog because they are having a baby will later on go out and get a new puppy so the kids can grow up with a dog.... 
Don't even get me started on all this...I volunteer with a dog rescue and also patrol craigslist and read all those stupid posts and want to yell at all the people who do that. Your pets, any dog, cat, horse, goat, rabbit, or fish you have, are your responsibility... They are just like members of your family and depend on YOU to survive. Don't do these things to them!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

efinley said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you for adding some very good points. Also, thank you you for volunteering.  I can only imagine how hard that can be.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is why I have four dogs and seven cats! Lilo (8 yrs) was from a liter of Saint Bernard/Huskie mixed pups, the produce of an accidental breeding, Roscoe (about 3 yrs) is a stray beagle my son brought home, Dison (maybe 1 year) is a HUGE stray pup that showed up one day, and Rockie (10 yrs) is a Yorkie that was rescued from the pound at age 5. Only one cat did I bring home on purpose and my sone begged for her. She is 13 now. The others range in age from 18 months to 4 years. They all showed up at the house or were found along side the road at one point or another. We get them fixed and feed them well.  I love puppies and kittens, but don't want to breed any more at my house, another stray will show up soon enough!

People need to realize that a pet is a lifetime commitment! When I get home from work around 5, the first thing I do is change my clothes and feed my animals.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> This is why I have four dogs and seven cats! Lilo (8 yrs) was from a liter of Saint Bernard/Huskie mixed pups, the produce of an accidental breeding, Roscoe (about 3 yrs) is a stray beagle my son brought home, Dison (maybe 1 year) is a HUGE stray pup that showed up one day, and Rockie (10 yrs) is a Yorkie that was rescued from the pound at age 5. Only one cat did I bring home on purpose and my sone begged for her. She is 13 now. The others range in age from 18 months to 4 years. They all showed up at the house or were found along side the road at one point or another. We get them fixed and feed them well.  I love puppies and kittens, but don't want to breed any more at my house, another stray will show up soon enough!
> 
> People need to realize that a pet is a lifetime commitment! When I get home from work around 5, the first thing I do is change my clothes and feed my animals.


Wow, that is great to read! Thank you for you being able to take in strays, especially getting them fixed. I bet that can be expensive. If only my hubby would let me take in strays. He says two dogs is more then enough. Maybe one day I can get him to change his mind.  Yes they are a lifetime commitment, and a lot of people don't think about that. They just see something cute and small. That's the other stupid excuse that people use. I bought a puppy, didn't look the breed up to see it's personality and the size. Now that it's not a puppy anymore, it is a big dog that needs a lot of exercise. So I can't have a big dog, and I am not active enough for this dog.  If only people had to be fined for giving up there dog. Or had to take a quiz about the puppy they want to buy. Or at least something.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with everything you've said.  Can I add another rant?  I work in the veterinary field and just had a client come in with a new dog (about 2 yrs old) that she got from "a friend."  He had a hot spot on his side that needed to be treated and she wanted us to bill her for $36.    Seriously?!!  You got a (free) dog a week ago and you ALREADY can't take care of him?!  What about vaccines, heartworm prevention, flea prevention, emergencies.    Don't get a freaking dog if you can't afford to care for it!  I feel the same way about people having kids who shouldn't.  

On another note, I have a 17-month-old and another on the way.  We have the same 3 dogs we had before he was born (only missing the 4th b/c she died of old age at 14), plus another one that DH brought home as an 8-wk-old only a week before I had my son.  I could have  DH for that one, but oh well.  The oldest dog (7) was a little growly when my son started crawling (I think he didn't understand it), but he got has butt busted a couple times and has been fine.  Now that my son is a little older he pulls on his lips and hugs him with no problem.  If the dog hadn't learned to get along he would have been kenneled more, but we still wouldn't have given him up after so long.


----------



## rascal (Jan 6, 2012)

I have got to agree! Cl is littered with "pets" that folks "can't afford, too big, too hyper, ect."  Half the problem is breeders with little accountability, rest is the folks that don't bother to fix said pet! Strays should up all the time but if we couldn't tame them we'd at least trap and fix. 
Another peeve we can add to the list is pets with no manners.
I don't care if its only a once a year thing it should not take a team to bring your dog to a shot clinic!!!! (Even more so for larger stock. Halter break thoes dern foals!!!!)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I agree with everything you've said.  Can I add another rant?  I work in the veterinary field and just had a client come in with a new dog (about 2 yrs old) that she got from "a friend."  He had a hot spot on his side that needed to be treated and she wanted us to bill her for $36.    Seriously?!!  You got a (free) dog a week ago and you ALREADY can't take care of him?!  What about vaccines, heartworm prevention, flea prevention, emergencies.    Don't get a freaking dog if you can't afford to care for it!  I feel the same way about people having kids who shouldn't.
> 
> On another note, I have a 17-month-old and another on the way.  We have the same 3 dogs we had before he was born (only missing the 4th b/c she died of old age at 14), plus another one that DH brought home as an 8-wk-old only a week before I had my son.  I could have  DH for that one, but oh well.  The oldest dog (7) was a little growly when my son started crawling (I think he didn't understand it), but he got has butt busted a couple times and has been fine.  Now that my son is a little older he pulls on his lips and hugs him with no problem.  If the dog hadn't learned to get along he would have been kenneled more, but we still wouldn't have given him up after so long.


Yes, you are so right. People don't think that animals deserve the care that us humans do. Why? Do they not realize we are the ones that are supposed to take care of them? It's our RESPONSIBILITY as humans to take care of them. It was the same way with my dog Bear, he growled when my daughter started crawling. Especially when she fell on him. I make sure that my kids respect my dogs, and my dogs respect my kids. I will not punish my dog if they growl at my kids, and it was my kids fault. My boys love my kids. I couldn't imagine life without them. Thanks for sharing your rant, I agree with it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

rascal said:
			
		

> I have got to agree! Cl is littered with "pets" that folks "can't afford, too big, too hyper, ect."  Half the problem is breeders with little accountability, rest is the folks that don't bother to fix said pet! Strays should up all the time but if we couldn't tame them we'd at least trap and fix.
> Another peeve we can add to the list is pets with no manners.
> I don't care if its only a once a year thing it should not take a team to bring your dog to a shot clinic!!!! (Even more so for larger stock. Halter break thoes dern foals!!!!)


Yeah, I have read this one lady trying to find a home for her dog. She said, it's not fixed as I don't believe in fixing. Are you flippin kidding?
Animals don't say to themselves hey we shouldn't breed, we can't find homes for our pups. They go into heat and think I need to be bred. A male smells a female in heat, and says that is mine.  So yes, it is right to fix an animal. It needs to be done because there are humans who are not responsible enough to have an animal that is not fixed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2012)

Our pets are our family, I hate when I see people treat animals like they're disposable.  My stepkids' mom is like that, as are her parents.  They took their 2 dogs and cat to the shelter because they got "in the way".  One of those beagles was 13.    Then they DSS a kitten for Christmas one year. I think they had the kitten for a month or two before it got sent away.  Then the grandma got a dachshund pup.  They had it for a year before they gave it away because it bit..as in, you have to teach puppies they can't chew on you, not an actual bite.  Then they just got another puppy on a whim one day at football practice.  Some lady brought her mutt puppies (that were irresponsibly bred) to give them away, and the kids' mom just decided it would be good to take a puppy home.    So the kids were just talking the other day about how they may have to give the puppy away because it is bad and won't listen, and still potties in the house.  HELLO?!!!!  You have to stop being lazy and actually TEACH PUPPIES HOW TO ACT!!!     It burns me up so bad!  I talk to the kids all the time about how our animals (dogs and cats) are our family, and how even though our puppy misbehaved and was a lot of work, it's OUR responsibility to teach him.  Dogs are not born knowing how to behave, just like how kids are not born potty trained and knowing how to behave.  I hope the way WE treat our animals rubs off on the kids, and not the way their mother's side thinks animals are expendable.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Our pets are our family, I hate when I see people treat animals like they're disposable.  My stepkids' mom is like that, as are her parents.  They took their 2 dogs and cat to the shelter because they got "in the way".  One of those beagles was 13.    Then they DSS a kitten for Christmas one year. I think they had the kitten for a month or two before it got sent away.  Then the grandma got a dachshund pup.  They had it for a year before they gave it away because it bit..as in, you have to teach puppies they can't chew on you, not an actual bite.  Then they just got another puppy on a whim one day at football practice.  Some lady brought her mutt puppies (that were irresponsibly bred) to give them away, and the kids' mom just decided it would be good to take a puppy home.    So the kids were just talking the other day about how they may have to give the puppy away because it is bad and won't listen, and still potties in the house.  HELLO?!!!!  You have to stop being lazy and actually TEACH PUPPIES HOW TO ACT!!!     It burns me up so bad!  I talk to the kids all the time about how our animals (dogs and cats) are our family, and how even though our puppy misbehaved and was a lot of work, it's OUR responsibility to teach him.  Dogs are not born knowing how to behave, just like how kids are not born potty trained and knowing how to behave.  I hope the way WE treat our animals rubs off on the kids, and not the way their mother's side thinks animals are expendable.


Wow, that would be so frustrating. Sorry that you have to deal with that. I hope as well, that they take on your way of taking care of animals. The place that I rescued my guinea pigs from, said they had someone interested in the girls we were wanting to adopt. I was freaking out. She told me, don't worry, they won't get them. How do you know, I asked. The lady that wants them, just came in and bought a hamster. She came in and said well the hamster didn't work, the cat ate it. So lets see if a guinea pig will work out.  What? People are so crazy. How about we put them in a cage with a tiger or a bear.  I think that people should be punished the way that they are punishing their animal. You want to starve your animal, ok lets starve you. Don't want to take them in when they need medical attention? Ok, lets break your leg and we won't take you to the hospital.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

We have 4 dogs and 4 Cats.

We now have Ella (St. Bernard Mix), Ace (Chocolate Lab). We have Abbey (Golden Retreiver) and Buddy (Black Lab).

Ella and Buddy are both rescues.  Not really smart on our part because all 4 are within one year of each other.  So we will have four geriatric dogs at the same time.

As for the cats, all of our Cats are rescues.  Charles, Jack, Frank and Fran.

Our first dog was Molly (Jack Russell) who passed away June of 2010 and was the best.  She was 17 years old.  She raised three boys along with countless other anmials along the way.  She drove my wife crazy, because Molly was as stubborn as my wife.  Molly was awesome and I still miss that little warm body sleeping in my lap any chance she could get.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> We have 4 dogs and 4 Cats.
> 
> We now have Ella (St. Bernard Mix), Ace (Chocolate Lab). We have Abbey (Golden Retreiver) and Buddy (Black Lab).
> 
> ...


Sorry that she passed. Wow 17 years old. That's great! Sounds like she ended up with the best people!  Thanks for sharing. Love the picture. I love that you have some big dogs. I grew up with 3 Malamutes. We ran them in the Montana 500. I love the big dogs, but small dogs are great too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

So once again, I was on CL and now here is one that I haven't read before. FREE...Five year old Pure bred rottweiler needs a home. My living circumstances have changed and I cannot keep him. Hes a great, healthy, friendly dog. Good with other pets and kids. Please call soon, my only other option is to put him down, and I dont want to do that. WHAT? Why do you have to put it down? So you have a dog that you no longer want to be responsible for, and now you want to make people feel bad and take on your responsibility. Wow.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting that CL doesn't allow pet ads here.    Only livestock can be sold -- no dogs, cats, etc.  I've always been happy about that... I didn't know it wasn't that way everywhere.

Edited:  Ok, I've got to eat crow....  I literally just found out this weekend that our CL does have a pet section but they only allow mixed breeds, give aways or a pets with a small re-homing fee.    Learn something new everyday...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Interesting that CL doesn't allow pet ads here.    Only livestock can be sold -- no dogs, cats, etc.  I've always been happy about that... I didn't know it wasn't that way everywhere.


Really? I wonder why. CL is a great place to find an animal, well it can be. There are some spams that happen, but a lot of times people save some dogs from having to go to the pound. CL is for everything here in Oregon. Animals of all kinds.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I need to vent. I like to look at CL and Ebay, just to see all the different dogs and animals. It pisses me off to read, this is a good dog, doesn't bite, is potty trained, fixed, loves people, but we have to find them a home because we are having a kid.  Really? Dogs are great for a kid to grow up with.


My mom told me that when I was born, they were looking for another dog, so they went to the shelter. Well the shelter wouldn't let us adopt any animals because my parents had a baby and a two year old. So they ended up going to this place called Potamac Pets (or something like that) and getting a puppy from them. Well that lil guy ended up living 16 1/3 years when I woke up to him having a seizure. We took him to the emergency vet to have him put down. From the time I woke up to the time he was put down was ~40 minutes. He never stopped seizing. This was the first Christmas I had without him (other than my first) 

Personally I love my dogs. I couldn't give them up. If there were financial problems, then I would find a way to work something out. But simply because I had a kid? No. (Of course I'm not going to have kids anytime soon!) Actually my mom also told me that she had a dog named Mindy and if she dated anyone that Mindy didn't like she dumped them. Apparently the only guy Mindy liked was my dad.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 9, 2012)

One of my friends who volunteers in Greyhound rescue with me says she is writing a book.

"He peed on baby Jesus and other bad excuses for giving up your dog" 

Yes, she has heard the "he peed on baby Jesus"  before.  Apparently someone adopted a greyhound, right off the track, just neutered, never been in a house before right before Christmas.  The dog walked up to the wooden creche' covered in pine boughs- and did what dogs are supposed to do on trees.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2012)

People can be so stupid about their pets... I worked at a vet for an internship. We had one lady come in with 5 healthy, well-behaved dogs from age 2-6 and euthanized them because she was moving and "no one else could give them as good of a home as me" Narcissist. Scariest part for me was that one of the techs said she would do the same thing if she couldn't keep her dogs (she was the only one willing to do the procedure on healthy animals).  It's true that animals bond to their people and can get upset when rehomed but they do adjust and are better off alive with a new caring family than dead. Sheesh. At least try to find a good home people. Those poor dogs deserved better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry about your loss. I bet it was hard going through it without him. It is upsetting when there are even breeders who won't let a pup go to anyone with kids. I just don't understand, you are supposed to introduce all new things to an animal when they are young, so they know it's ok when they are older.  That's cute that she only liked your dad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> One of my friends who volunteers in Greyhound rescue with me says she is writing a book.
> 
> "He peed on baby Jesus and other bad excuses for giving up your dog"
> 
> Yes, she has heard the "he peed on baby Jesus"  before.  Apparently someone adopted a greyhound, right off the track, just neutered, never been in a house before right before Christmas.  The dog walked up to the wooden creche' covered in pine boughs- and did what dogs are supposed to do on trees.


 That would be a great book, and I love the name.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> People can be so stupid about their pets... I worked at a vet for an internship. We had one lady come in with 5 healthy, well-behaved dogs from age 2-6 and euthanized them because she was moving and "no one else could give them as good of a home as me" Narcissist. Scariest part for me was that one of the techs said she would do the same thing if she couldn't keep her dogs (she was the only one willing to do the procedure on healthy animals).  It's true that animals bond to their people and can get upset when rehomed but they do adjust and are better off alive with a new caring family than dead. Sheesh. At least try to find a good home people. Those poor dogs deserved better.


 What the heck is wrong with people. Why would you think that is the best idea for an animal? Yeah, as far as I know here in Oregon, there has to be a reason for the dog to be put down. Like it bit a kid, it has cancer, but a healthy dog. NO. I guess people take thing's in their own hands and take their dog to the woods and shoot them. I think less people are able to do it, when they are the ones having to end their dogs life. I would try friends and family, and if my boys couldn't go there, then I would do a thorough check on the person that wants to adopt. Making them sign to have to give me the dog back. I can't think of any reason why I would have to do that though! Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow this was on CL as well. Why would you get an animal with the intentions to train it, and you don't know anything about it? Then turn around and use that as an excuse. Free 6 year old bay john mule to good home. He is between 14 and 15 hands and is green. I had intended to turn him into a pack mule, but realized I don't know enough about training a mule to make it work. I will even deliver for free if the distance is reasonable. The picutres aren't the best, but he is a good looking mule.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 13, 2012)

We recently adopted a Shipperke mix from the local shelter. He's a little 14 pound guy who we found out is over 8 years old. The pound said he and 2 cats were found in their "drop box" (it is a kennel). They were there on the first of November so I'm assuming someone lost their home. He was already neutered and house trained. Has turned out to be a great dog. We have 5 dogs that are 5, 6, 8, 9 & 11 years old. We are starting to see some health problems and are getting them treated appropriately. No sending them to the dog pound. Who would keep me warm at night? 

People should really think hard about their life before adding any type of pet. You really have to be honest about the time, energy and money you have for them. Do you really want to do the mundane things like clean out a litter box or clean up poop in the yard? Are you willing to pay someone to come over and care for your pets when you go on vacation? I know many people who I think should never own pets.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> We recently adopted a Shipperke mix from the local shelter. He's a little 14 pound guy who we found out is over 8 years old. The pound said he and 2 cats were found in their "drop box" (it is a kennel). They were there on the first of November so I'm assuming someone lost their home. He was already neutered and house trained. Has turned out to be a great dog. We have 5 dogs that are 5, 6, 8, 9 & 11 years old. We are starting to see some health problems and are getting them treated appropriately. No sending them to the dog pound. Who would keep me warm at night?
> 
> People should really think hard about their life before adding any type of pet. You really have to be honest about the time, energy and money you have for them. Do you really want to do the mundane things like clean out a litter box or clean up poop in the yard? Are you willing to pay someone to come over and care for your pets when you go on vacation? I know many people who I think should never own pets.


All your dogs are so lucky to have you. I wish I could have that many dogs, but my DH helps me stick to the two that we have. So many people don't realize what all it takes to have a dog. Or I know that there are people out there that don't think you have to do a whole lot because they are animals. Thank you for sharing your story. I love getting to read about the GREAT people that have dogs. Sometimes it gets depressing reading all the ads on CL. There dogs are just money or a pain to them.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I need to vent. I like to look at CL and Ebay, just to see all the different dogs and animals.  this is a good dog, doesn't bite, is potty trained, fixed, loves people, but we have to find them a home because we are having a kid.  Really? Dogs are great for a kid to grow up with. You aren't even going to try?  How would they like to be replaced? What is wrong with people? Do they not know because of them giving up on them, more than likely it will end up in the pound and be put to sleep?  The other thing that just makes me boil, is when people look at their dogs/cats as money. Oh lets make a young dog, more then likely a pup itself, have litter after litter. Do you know where your poor pups will end up? They will be bounced around, and eventually end up in the pound. Sorry, one more. To the people that give up their dog because it's old. Way to go. You gave a dog a good home for 9 years, and now that he is old, you want a puppy. Well he ends up in the pound, and his last memories are of a concrete floor, a lot of noise, and then a cold table and a needle. More than likely you won't even think about that because all you want is a puppy. Oh how people make me so sick. Sorry for the rant, I just get so upset.


I understand how you feel and I wrote a article about that!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding. That's great that you wrote an article!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you for understanding. That's great that you wrote an article!


Your welcome! I strive to use my skills that God gave me (Writing is kinda one of them) to do or help others!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great way to look at it! What a great skill to have.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is another one. Get your fricken dog fixed before you find it a home. 
FREE TO GREAT HOME WITH TRAINING AND LOVE
ALL SHOTS SINCE YOUNG LICENSED IN DALLAS
GREAT DISPOSITION, GOOD WITH HUMANS, SOME DOGS BUT NOT NEUTERED YET
ALMOST 2 YEARS OLD ON VALENTINES DAY
FINANCIAL CAUSES US BURDENS FOR RAISING ANOTHER DOG
DOG POUND IN SALEM WAS IN LOVE WITH HIM UNTIL THEY SHOWED HIM A FEMALE DOG!!!!
GET A GRIP HE HAS NOT MATED YET HELLO!!!!
503 606 2749
CALL US AND SEE PICTURE AROUND 90-95 POUNDS NOW


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my first post. My first cat as an adult and on my own came from a woman who offered her on craigslist for free. 







Napping with my friend Kyle





This was her first day home!





'Helping' us play a boardgame







This is my darling Tonks (after the Harry Potter character, because of her outgoing personality! Her old name was "Kitty"). I've had her for nearly two years now! And my GOD she is the most perfect cat in the wooooorld! She is some type of meezer mutt, which means she is vocal, hyper affectionate, and always glued to a human. Her former human was moving into an apartment that didn't allow cats. I could have gotten a disaster cat, but I was lucky enough to get a perfectly behaved (excellent claw manners, never uses them even when she smacks a dog being too nosey), spayed, awesome girl. She wasn't up to date on her vaccinations, but I took care of that promptly and got her microchipped, too. I'd have to be dead before I gave up Tonks because I love her so much. She even turned my cat hating father into mush when he met her (his excuse, "she acts so much like a dog!") and when he visits I can often hear him 'chatting' with her (meowing back when she meows at him) and snuggles her often. I've had SO many people tell me to suspect them of kitten-napping if she ever goes missing 'cause they love her. Heck, my old housemate demands I bring her along whenever I come visit him (which is no problem since she is a great car kitty).


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2012)

Tonk looks very much like she has some flame or rose point siamese blood in her, and the being very vocal also points in that direction.  I used to raise siamese and I love em.  She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention in my first post. My first cat as an adult and on my own came from a woman who offered her on craigslist for free.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v449/lunar_raveness/KittyVest011.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the pictures, and the great story too. It's awesome to hear that people can get animals off CL and have a happy ending. Just as you are happy to have her, I am sure she is happy to have you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure what to think of this one. Maybe they shouldn't have adopted it, they new it was going to need special care, so if you know you can't afford it, why take it? I also, know that there are a lot of scams out there too. I know that there are times that you need help with taking care of an animal, but when it's not your yet, wouldn't you want to make sure you can afford it?
My friend got a blind puppie and he needs surgery so he won't be in pain anymore bc of the condition that he has. She doesn't really have the money to do it so if anyone could donate to her fund please it would be so amazing. So far they have raised 60 dollars, they need 400+ for the surgery.

Here is where you can donate


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

We have a 3 year old beautiful Blue masked fawn Cane Corso Mastiff named Romeo. He is updated on his shots, graduated up to the intermediate level through pet smart obedience school ( and is allowed to go back free of charge with his new owners). He is well tempered, good natured, great with children, and very loving. We have all of his registration papers, petsmart training papers, micro-chip registration papers, etc... He however is not nuetered and we recommend getting that done. My only recquirement is that we are allowed to approve his new home. We love him dearly, but when we purchased our new home.. It is a smaller home with a huge yard.. Although he loves the yard, our home is not big enough to house him with the addition of my elderly mother, and 2 young kids. Serious incquiries only please. Thank you... Contact Shauna @ (360)213-3378.
 Another dog NOT neutered!


----------

